# Quartz



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I took these a few weeks ago. But i had 2 different lightings 1 in our kitchen and the other outside.














































Austin


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like #2 and #3. I almost voted for #5 but the left side is dark and its harder to see the Quartz. #1 & #4 are not as sharp. Thank you for sharing these. Do you collect rocks and such? I've always been a fan of things that sparkle.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

sandybottom said:


> I like #2 and #3. I almost voted for #5 but the left side is dark and its harder to see the Quartz. #1 & #4 are not as sharp. Thank you for sharing these. Do you collect rocks and such? I've always been a fan of things that sparkle.


I do every now and then not alot. This was i guess a momento from Arkansas when we went a few years ago. I couldn't do much because I had a stomach virus and pnumonia.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks to me like you are a good candidate for a light box. Check out these plans. Cheap to build and will help you produce some good images.

Note: I didn't glue any of the joints so I can simply pull the pieces apart for storage. And if you need a bigger tent, just buy some more PVC and make your lengths longer. Also, I bought the higher thread count twin sheet at Walmart to cover my frame. Makes for a softer light on the subject.

Here are a couple of examples of my glove I put on ebay for sale.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Will any light travel through the quartz? If so, try to rig up some sort of back light for it and see what it looks like.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I was just going to say the same thing. Give it a shot.


Ibeafireman said:


> Will any light travel through the quartz? If so, try to rig up some sort of back light for it and see what it looks like.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a little bit of light that gets through but this quartz is really dark.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Maybe try cutting a hole throught the material it's sitting on, place the quartz on it and put a really bright light behind it.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

fishingnotcatching said:


> Maybe try cutting a hole throught the material it's sitting on, place the quartz on it and put a really bright light behind it.


I cut the back of the cardboard out and put a light back there and this is what I got.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks to me like you need to make a few adjustments and try again. Elevate your subject and/or lower your light source so the light will shine through the quartz. Also, lower you camera position so you shoot at the subject with the light behind it.

Maybe move closer to the subject.

Keep at it. I'm sure you will get some good shots.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Try a darker colored backdrop so there is not so much contrast. You'll then be able to bring up the lighting on the quarts without blowing out the backdrop. Used diffused light from the front upper quarters on both sides with a direct light from the front moved around to give you the highlights and reflection you desire. I'd use a dark red or purple backdrop.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

its just a carboard box with the front and top cut off and tissue paper layed in it and the sides taped to the box. I will see about a different collor.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I put a blue piece of tissue paper down. (sorry for sizes)










Then I put a little bit more in front of the lamp.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmm I like the blue contrast but your subject is not showing up real good. I'm ready for some more shots if you don't mind.

Oh, yeah hope your feeling better, friend.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I will try moving it into the kitchen with more light on top and the light on the bottom and see what it does. 


I'm fine now, it was a few years ago. But thank you for your concerns.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what a beautiful quartz. 

it looks like you need to be a little further away for clarity.

maybe try using an old sheet and drape it over something, then have the quartz sitting on it but and a couple of feet forward from the backdrop.

for lighting you could try using a torch. keep it behind the backdrop but at the same level as the quartz. 

having said all that... i think your depth of field needs to be a little bigger to get the whole of the quartz in focus. in the last two photos with the blue tissue the parts of the quartz that are furtherest away seem to be in focus but the parts closest to the camera are not.

i love how you're trying things out. you have a definite creative instinct. keep tuning in to that and it'll take you a long way in whatever you are doing. don't be afraid to make mistakes and don't be afraid to share them (especially here - we're a pretty friendly and caring group of people) because others can learn from them too and you might get suggestions and help to correct the mistakes.

i have a rose quartz and i think i'll get it out tomorrow and see if i can come up with some ideas. see- you've gone and inspired me  thank you for that.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking along the lines of some soft light from behind the quartz then cut a hole in your cardboard just a little smaller than the quartz. Sit the quartz on the hole and place a powerfull flashlight under the hole shining up and through the quartz.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Ibeafireman said:


> I was thinking along the lines of some soft light from behind the quartz then cut a hole in your cardboard just a little smaller than the quartz. Sit the quartz on the hole and place a powerfull flashlight under the hole shining up and through the quartz.


only kind of flash lights we havew are LED. I also moved the lamp a little further back and away.

This is just the lamp.










The ones with just the flash light didn't reveal much but the base. So I kept the lamp there and put the light under it.










Then I put the flash light where the lamp was and I got this.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gorgeous colours coming through. are you using Macro mode?

rosesm


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Koru said:


> gorgeous colours coming through. are you using Macro mode?
> 
> rosesm


No Mam, the blueish light is coming from the LED flashlight.


----------

